# This is why I don't like USPS



## mark3 (Jul 5, 2010)

So this is all the tracking information logged on my package, keep in mind that I live in Kansas...


Processed through Sort Facility, July 03, 2010, 11:22 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
Processed through Sort Facility, July 03, 2010, 1:52 am, KANSAS CITY, MO 64121
Processed through Sort Facility, July 02, 2010, 9:09 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
Processed through Sort Facility, July 01, 2010, 9:24 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383

Why for any reason does it make sense to ship a package like that. I calculated, the package was 18.8 miles from my front door, but then was sent to a sorting facility farther away (understandable), but then got shipped back to CALIFORNIA. Anyone have any idea why this happens? Grrrrrrr.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't rely on tracking services. They aren't really 100% accurate. Just sit and wait for you package and don't worry about it.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

Or maybe they sent you the wrong package and went back to switch it.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Or maybe they sent you the wrong package and went back to switch it.



I feel like it has to be some sort of mixup, no company is fiscally irresponsible enough to run like that.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

mark3 said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe they sent you the wrong package and went back to switch it.
> ...



Yeah, that was basically my thought process. Out of curiosity, what'd you order? Maybe it's a company that has a bad track record of shipping or something?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

this happened to me sometimes, it's normal

BTW, USPS IS RUN BY *PEOPLE*, AND JULY 5TH IS A POSTAL OFFICE HOLIDAY.
/THREAD


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

July 5th is a holiday?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> July 5th is a holiday?



If July 4 falls on a Sunday, July 5th is a day off.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...



I ordered from Speed Cube Shop, so I don't think it has anything to do with the company.


koreancuber said:


> this happened to me sometimes, it's normal
> 
> BTW, USPS IS RUN BY *PEOPLE*, AND JULY 5TH IS A POSTAL OFFICE HOLIDAY.
> /THREAD



Did it actually ship back to the other location, or was it a tracking error?


----------



## shelley (Jul 6, 2010)

Psh, that's nothing. I watched the tracking info as a cube4you package got shipped from China to New York to California once.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 6, 2010)

shelley said:


> Psh, that's nothing. I watched the tracking info as a cube4you package got shipped from China to New York to California once.



I didn't complain, nor am I trying to win a competition, just trying to figure out some information.


----------



## radmin (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish mail was delivered today. My DaYan GuHong is sitting over there.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 6, 2010)

radmin said:


> I wish mail was delivered today. My DaYan GuHong is sitting over there.



same here


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mee too. I hope mine comes before Thursday!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > I wish mail was delivered today. My DaYan GuHong is sitting over there.
> ...


+1


----------



## Feryll (Jul 6, 2010)

Once a package went through, like, 4 other states, and then went all the way to Alaska  It got here quickly, though. If other packages take priority, it will take other routes to get to all the other points first. But I think this is a mixup.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 6, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Once a package went through, like, 4 other states, and then went all the way to Alaska  It got here quickly, though. If other packages take priority, it will take other routes to get to all the other points first. But I think this is a mixup.



I think there's a custom station or something in Anchorage, my international packages always go through there, even if they came East to West.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 6, 2010)

Detailed Results;

Processed through Sort Facility, July 06, 2010, 4:03 pm, JACKSONVILLE, FL 32218
Processed through Sort Facility, July 05, 2010, 9:01 pm, JACKSONVILLE, FL 32203
Processed through Sort Facility, July 02, 2010, 9:44 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
Acceptance, July 02, 2010, 10:27 am, BAKERSFIELD, CA 93311

lol


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 6, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > July 5th is a holiday?
> ...



Hot damn, this explains many things I was wondering yesterday.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



lol yea, officially companies observed the 4th of july on the 5th.
this garage was so fking empty i didnt know what to do with myself...


----------



## mark3 (Jul 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Detailed Results;
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, July 06, 2010, 4:03 pm, JACKSONVILLE, FL 32218
> Processed through Sort Facility, July 05, 2010, 9:01 pm, JACKSONVILLE, FL 32203
> ...



I've had packages run through the exact same 2 sort facilities in the same order as yours in Jacksonville, strange. 

But no package again today, seems as if they actually did send it back to California...this is why I don't order all that often, I get so impatient.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 6, 2010)

A hub-spoke system is more economical on a large scale than a point-to-point system is (in America at least), for both passenger and cargo travel...(this is why airlines have hubs...)

Even if some packages are sent on a roundabout way, it makes more sense if you look at the bigger picture.

E.g. Let's say you were sending a bunch of stuff from New York to San Francisco, Los Angeles, Phoenix, and Las Vegas. It's better to send one plane with all that stuff from New York to Los Angeles, and have planes make short flights from LA to the other places, than it does to send 4 different planes from New York. Expand that and you have the system.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 6, 2010)

Backorder? I don't know how backorder works, but that's just a guess.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2010)

Quantum field theory? I don't know how quantum field theory works, but that's just a guess.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jul 7, 2010)

thats nothing ups sent my package to south grand rapids an hour from my house and said they would send it no further so i had to go pick it up


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> thats nothing ups sent my package to south grand rapids an hour from my house and said they would send it no further so i had to go pick it up



Translation

That's nothing. UPS sent my package to South Grand Rapids, an hour away from my house, and said they wouldn't send it furthur, so I had to go pick it up.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2010)

Processed through Sort Facility, July 07, 2010, 2:56 am, ATLANTA, GA 30320
Processed through Sort Facility, July 02, 2010, 9:51 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
Acceptance, July 02, 2010, 10:25 am, BAKERSFIELD, CA 93311

I hope it comes today!


----------



## mark3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh boy, new tracking update!


Processed through Sort Facility, July 06, 2010, 5:11 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
Processed through Sort Facility, July 03, 2010, 11:22 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383
Processed through Sort Facility, July 03, 2010, 1:52 am, KANSAS CITY, MO 64121
Processed through Sort Facility, July 02, 2010, 9:09 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
Processed through Sort Facility, July 01, 2010, 9:24 pm, SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383

I hope my cubes have been having fun in Santa Clarita, they seem to have been spending a lot of time there...But really, I'm not even going to try to understand whats going on anymore, nothing makes sense.

Here is to hoping I get the cubes tomorrow.


----------

